# Windows Media Player: Error 45c7c033



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

Recently my WMP is closing itself and reporting error 45c7c033.
It happens whenever I try to open any mp3 file (and also maybe wma)

Please help, I like WMP and would appriciate any help


----------



## otoe1 (Apr 24, 2001)

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/player/playererrors.aspx#c00d1197_0x00000000

Here is a link to error codes for WMP 9, as well as to WMP 10, since not knowing which version that you are using.

Good luck.


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

thanks but didn't help. the error messages on that site didn't help.
the one that the link went to on the page was to do with internet settings and the such. It also happens when i try to open files on my hard drive.

Another point - It doesn't always happen - but most of the time, but i can't find a trigger at all.

Anotherother point - otherwise media player works - I can change skins, see the media guide but play no songs...  

I've attached the error messages i get.


it happens in both versions 9 & 10 at the moment i have re-re-re-re-reverted to version 9.

any mor


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

have u tried to restore system to a point before the problem started happening?


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

I was thinking of doing a system restore but since i have ignored the problem for a while now i have reinstalled alot of drivers and software after error originally began. It would be a total last resort to restore and reconfigure the whole system.

Any ideas appreciated


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## cahallmxj (Feb 13, 2003)

daurnimator:

Do you have any trouble when you play normal cd's?


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

No, I may be wrong but I think it only happens with mp3's and maybe wma's


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

in your post #3...what comes up if you click "view tech. information" 
in that error window?


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

When I click on it I get a summary of my compter and a message that says that it has made a txt file. contents follow:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="wmplayer.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="custsat.dll" SIZE="28672" CHECKSUM="0x6EF91D8E" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="custsat" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="custsat.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="custsat" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xB5CF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:13" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:13" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="dlimport.exe" SIZE="294912" CHECKSUM="0x26657CE" BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" PRODUCT_VERSION="8.00.00.4487" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft Windows Media Player Setup Utility" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="8.00.00.4487" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="dbimport" INTERNAL_NAME="dbimport" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4DF8B" LINKER_VERSION="0x40001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" LINK_DATE="08/12/2002 23:00:03" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/12/2002 23:00:03" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="migrate.exe" SIZE="786432" CHECKSUM="0x7B8F6830" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="MLS Migrate DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows Media Services" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="migrate.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="migrate.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xC7CB7" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:04:12" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:04:12" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="mplayer2.exe" SIZE="4639" CHECKSUM="0xD936D10" BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.4.9.1125" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.4.9.1125" PRODUCT_VERSION="6.4.09.1125" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="6.4.09.1125" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="MPlayer2.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="MPlayer2.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1992-1999 Microsoft Corp." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xAFD9" LINKER_VERSION="0x50000" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="6.4.9.1125" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="6.4.9.1125" LINK_DATE="07/30/2002 01:25:22" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/30/2002 01:25:22" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="mpvis.dll" SIZE="368640" CHECKSUM="0x7E876BEC" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player Visualization" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="MPVIS.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="MPVIS.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x5E347" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:48" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:48" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="npdrmv2.dll" SIZE="226816" CHECKSUM="0xF0B44A00" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="DRM Netscape Network Object" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® DRM" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="npdrmv2.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="npdrmv2.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x3F3AF" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:52" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:52" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="npdsplay.dll" SIZE="364544" CHECKSUM="0x1C19A8DE" BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.0.2.628" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.0.2.628" PRODUCT_VERSION="3.0.2.628" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Npdsplay dll" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation (written by Digital Renaissance Inc.)" PRODUCT_NAME="Windows Media Player Plug-in Dynamic Link Library" FILE_VERSION="3.0.2.628" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="Npdsplay.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="Npdsplay" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1999-2001" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x62415" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="3.0.2.628" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="3.0.2.628" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:53" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:53" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="npwmsdrm.dll" SIZE="10240" CHECKSUM="0xAF8EB2D7" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="DRM Store Netscape Plugin" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® DRM" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="npwmsdrm.dll" INTERNAL_NAME="npwmsdrm.dll" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xFB9F" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:55" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:55" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="setup_wm.exe" SIZE="774144" CHECKSUM="0x32F192BD" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Microsoft Windows Media Configuration Utility" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="setup_wm" INTERNAL_NAME="setup_wm" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xCBA8F" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:04:21" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:04:21" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wmpband.dll" SIZE="98304" CHECKSUM="0x23AE1E01" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WMDBAND.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="WMDBAND.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x22F17" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:18" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:18" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wmplayer.exe" SIZE="73728" CHECKSUM="0x587044FD" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WMPLAYER.EXE" INTERNAL_NAME="WMPLAYER.EXE" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x1E12B" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:19:13" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 06:19:13" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wmpns.dll" SIZE="221184" CHECKSUM="0xC2DBDAE7" BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" PRODUCT_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player Applet Support DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="9.00.00.3250" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WMPNS.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="WMPNS.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(C) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x3B87B" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="9.0.0.3250" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:23" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:57:23" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="wmpvis.dll" SIZE="520192" CHECKSUM="0x45073189" BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" PRODUCT_VERSION="8.00.00.4487" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows Media Player Visualizations" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player" FILE_VERSION="8.00.00.4487" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="WMPVIS.DLL" INTERNAL_NAME="WMPVIS.DLL" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corporation" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x84721" LINKER_VERSION="0x40001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="8.0.0.4487" LINK_DATE="08/29/2002 10:39:29" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/29/2002 10:39:29" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="983552" CHECKSUM="0x4CE79457" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xFF848" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.2180" LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/04/2004 07:56:36" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>

Sorry about the wait but my internet has been out.


----------



## t bone (Jul 2, 2004)

wow, that's one hell of a mouthful.

you said you went back to version 9. mabye try downloading a new v10 it may have gotten messed up the first time around.

other than that  that number isn't a listed error code so there's no info on it i can find. let us know how ya make out with a new version 10 if that's what you try....good luck


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

i have, and i have tried it on my laptop as well


----------



## cahallmxj (Feb 13, 2003)

daurnimator:

Have your upgraded direct x recently or to sp2 for xp ?


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

I've had dx 9.0b for a while now.
To fix another issue last week I uninstalled sp2 then reinstalled it - the error was already happening and it happened when reverted to sp1 and still happens when back to sp2.

I'm getting really annoyed with wmp - any ideas anyone, please


----------



## cahallmxj (Feb 13, 2003)

daurnimator:
Have you tried updating to directX c? I read in another forum that doing that fixed a problem similar to yours


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

upgraded... no difference.

Any ideas anyone...


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

bump


----------



## eleu (Apr 8, 2005)

Having looked at some Portuguese and Spanish sites on the subject, someone on one of these sites contacted Microsoft. It would seem that "third party codecs" (read, divx, xvid, etc) don't work too well with the latest incarnation of WM10. Not only that but it keeps that problem unless you format or throw away the third party codecs.


----------



## eleu (Apr 8, 2005)

For those of you with programming skills, a work around will soon be necessary... 

I was able to immediately confirm my previous post on my own computer. No restart or reinstallation was necessary... the files all started working perfectly and completely right after I uninstalled my "third party" codec pack.


----------



## daurnimator (Nov 20, 2004)

what are you talking about?

the problem started when I had 9x and did you used to have the program? or what?


----------



## cobefn (Mar 25, 2005)

Well,when I upgraded to Version 10 I had the same problem and it wouldn't copy sod all either!,kept giving me that 'un-authorised to copy this file' crap! , so, I just uninstalled all of Media player and re-installed Version 9 again from the CD and all is fine and dandy again now!


----------

